# Finally got my first taste of chrome!



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been trying to catch one of these buggers all season. I've caught enough gobies and shiners for all of us, but I finally hooked and landed some fresh steel tonight. I fished a hole where I've seen fish at before. Got this fish on the second cast. Jig and maggot was the ticket.

Oh... and I thought these things fought well? It seriously fought like a wet paper sack. Took about a minute to land tops, what gives?!











I recieved a lot of good information from this site, a bait shop, and a ginger that I work with. Finally all the information and actually getting out there payed off.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

really slows em down...when the water temps are in the upper 40s and 50s they fight like rockets...jump, run, jump, jump, run


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wait until you catch one fresh out of the lake in Oct or Nov. I noticed that last weekend was where it seemed their metabolism switch went from high to low. However, now is the time to rack up the numbers. Good Job!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Get that same fish in warmer water and the fight will be on,,, 6-10 min....nice catch !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I sincerely didn't mind a bit that it fought half par at best. This was my first ever steelhead, one for the life list if you will. To be frank, I horsed him and if I would of let him get into the riffle below, which he tried once, it would of been a much better fight. I managed to turn his head back towards me and convince him to take a run right onto the shore. Which made the landing really easy, considering I didn't have a net  

There's no doubt I'll be back out after'em. It was an awsome day out and pretty much had it all to myself. If nothing else this is a serious confindence booster  Heck, weeks ago I was just excited about actually seeing fish. So what if they don't fight hard, it's just nice to be out and catch fish of this size in weather like this.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> really slows em down...when the water temps are in the upper 40s and 50s they fight like rockets...jump, run, jump, jump, run


Congrats on your first steelie. although I do disagree with BIGDADDYDB. I caught a 10.5 pounder last year at the rocky marina at night and it was the fight of my life to get this fish in...I think its all about the temperment of the fish...just like people...some steelies fight way harder. and the water temp that night was 34...BRRRR


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats on the fish. I am loving the Grizz for the size comparison


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

If you put it to them, they break. It rarelly takes me longer than a minute on the hottest lake erie chrome fish and I catch them from august until may. Pushing a fish that fast causes way more jumps and allows you to drift more until the big dog comes around...


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> If you put it to them, they break. It rarelly takes me longer than a minute on the hottest lake erie chrome fish and I catch them from august until may. Pushing a fish that fast causes way more jumps and allows you to drift more until the big dog comes around...


Yep, Ill agree with that, if she aint a big fish im horsing her in and goin right back out for the big girl... Lately ive been runnin 8lb vicious with no problems, I never run under 8lb leader anymore really and it hasnt made a difference, granted it hasnt been clear enough to tell lately... I ran 10lb on friday at the rocky, it was slightly stained.. 10lb made no difference, hooked and horsed in my share for sure. It also makes the fights between you and the big ones that much more dramatic... cant let em throw that hook!:B

Congrats on your first steelie! the bigger and better fighters are out there, trust me on that one!

PS - it also may have something to do with you being used to haulin in 50lb flattys all summer!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha, I totally respect the fight of a fish given its size. As soon as I hooked this steelhead I could see it rolling like a channel cat inches below the surface. Was really fun to get on the bank, get some pictures, and see all the work finally come to fruition.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Yep, Ill agree with that, if she aint a big fish im horsing her in and goin right back out for the big girl... Lately ive been runnin 8lb vicious with no problems, I never run under 8lb leader anymore really and it hasnt made a difference, granted it hasnt been clear enough to tell lately... I ran 10lb on friday at the rocky, it was slightly stained.. 10lb made no difference, hooked and horsed in my share for sure. It also makes the fights between you and the big ones that much more dramatic... cant let em throw that hook!:B
> 
> Congrats on your first steelie! the bigger and better fighters are out there, trust me on that one!
> 
> PS - it also may have something to do with you being used to haulin in 50lb flattys all summer!!!



I have ran 10lb. (invisX) most of the season.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

OP
Be careful...it gets adictive!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your first one!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love when you hook up and they give a few head shakes and get mad then they go running like a freight train and jump a foot out of the water! lol


----------

